# Personally Paws Washable Pads Coupon Code



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

*Save $10.00 on 1dz 34x36 Regular pads*

*Now $99.00 with FREE SHIPPING thru July 31, 2010*

*Preferred customer savings this week only. 
Use coupon Code: 3436save
Remember, coupon codes are case sensitive!*

*Offer expires 7-31-10 so please pass the code on to a friend!*

*To redeem this Discount coupon, please click on the link below.
**http://www.personallypaws.com/onlinestore/gv_redeem.php?gv_no=3436save*


This would be a good deal for someone looking to buy these. There was a thread on washable pads, I believe, last week. I've bought the littler size of these, and they're wonderful quality! Several members on here love them as well!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:thanks for the info.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I took advantage of this deal earlier today. I have had a lot of her pads and used them for years now and just starting to show wear. I wash one to two loads of the pee pads a day, so they have held up beyond expectations.


----------

